# Movie: The Challenge. No Not the Most Recent Stuff



## kegage (Jul 31, 2011)

The Challenge, 1982, Toshiro Mifune, Scott Glenn

  American boxer gets wrapped up in a feud between two brothers over two 500 year old family heirloom katanas, and in the world of very traditional budo.  

  Wondered how many people out there may have seen it, and what they think of it?
  Interesting note. The unarmed martial arts coordinator credit is for a Steve Segal, however he is not in it. I think it is one of his first screen credits.

  I would think this film should resonate extremely well with JSA folks. For a film, it has some good training footage, one of the best choreographed katana fights I have ever seen on film, and one that I can only describe as Business Office Kenjutsu.

  Kevin


----------



## billc (Jul 31, 2011)

I have to say it is one of my favorite martial arts films.  I originally heard about it on the pbs show with Gene Siskel and Roger Ebert when they reviewed movies.  They had a segment on the show called skunk of the week and they said that "The Challenge" was going to be that skunk, but after actually watching the movie, they thought it was really good.  I saw the movie and agreed.  I keep hoping to see it on netflix but they are dragging their feet.  It was great and the fights were a lot of fun.


----------



## kegage (Aug 1, 2011)

It is also one of my favorites. Of course, I have some favorite scenes. The dinner scene, and, of course the training and fighting sequences. There is one continuity quandry I haven't been able to solve. I call it "The Amazing Appearing Arrow". In the build up to the climatic fight Mufune's character, Yoshida, appears to leave the compound with six arrows (they are hard to count), expends four getting to the corporate HQ, and enters the building with two. He uses those two to devert the guard's attention, but after dispatching them he still has one left in his obi.
I am also not to keen on the ending. I get the whole philosophical aspects of it, but I would have liked something more definative.

Now, I am not usually to much of a continuity nut, but I am also a traditional archer, so this one bothers me bit. You can imagine what some of the Robin Hood stuff out there does for me. Please don't ask me about "Prince of Theives", you'll just get me started on a rant, but that's hollywood. 

I don't know if it has come out on DVD, and I know it is now ancient technology, but I obtained a VHS copy online. If I remember correctly, through Amazon.com.


Kevin
Who believes he will go and watch it now.


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 1, 2011)

It is one of my favorite martial arts movies, the fight scene at the end in the office building was awesome.  I really wish that Netflix would get off their butts and add it to their selection.


----------



## kegage (Aug 2, 2011)

sfs982000 said:


> It is one of my favorite martial arts movies, the fight scene at the end in the office building was awesome. I really wish that Netflix would get off their butts and add it to their selection.



I hope you are referring the the fight between Yoshida and his brother.

I have only seen a few other fight scenes that even come close to matching it, and those are European medieval. Ex. The hand and a half sword vs Danish bearded axe in the opening sequences of "The Warlord".


----------



## kegage (Aug 9, 2011)

For those that are looking for, or want to see The Challenge, I have just found out that the entire film is on You Tube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFK1ZSVsVkg&feature=related

Kevin


----------



## Carol (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Kevin!  :asian:

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## billc (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks, but I'm going to keep bugging netflix to get it.  I'm surprised that they haven't picked it up yet.


----------

